# Your driver application is 60% complete issue



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

I signed up with Lyft a year ago and have been driving with them full time for the past few months without any issues. I did a handful of rides this morning and signed off to take a little break. When I went to go back online an hour or so later I was unable to go online and was prompted with a message saying "your driver application is 60% complet." I'm not sure what is going on since all of my documents are current and up to date. I've written into their support and am waiting for a call. 

Has anybody gotten this message before? Are they running routine checks like Uber does where you can't drive until everything checks out? 

Thanks!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

janewalch said:


> I signed up with Lyft a year ago and have been driving with them full time for the past few months without any issues. I did a handful of rides this morning and signed off to take a little break. When I went to go back online an hour or so later I was unable to go online and was prompted with a message saying "your driver application is 60% complet." I'm not sure what is going on since all of my documents are current and up to date. I've written into their support and am waiting for a call.
> 
> Has anybody gotten this message before? Are they running routine checks like Uber does where you can't drive until everything checks out?
> 
> Thanks!


The 60% complete message means they've suspended you; possibly because of a pax complaint. It happens to me from time to time when pax try to force me to take emotional support dogs - I turn them down as a matter of course, they falsely accuse me of refusing a service animal, then the Lyft suspension hits. Kids also like to submit fake reports in an attempt to get their fares refunded.

Have you had any difficult rides or transported any unaccompanied children lately? It could also be for expired documents.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Never refuse the dogs. 3star them and problem is solved. The violation of ADA is huge and expensive in litigating this issue.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JJS said:


> Never refuse the dogs. 3star them and problem is solved. The violation of ADA is huge and expensive in litigating this issue.


I'm not talking about violation of the ADA; I'm talking about refusing emo dogs, which I do all the time.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

You can't ask them about a service animal. ADA law excludes your ability to ask. Be careful.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JJS said:


> You can't ask them about a service animal. ADA law excludes your ability to ask.


No, that is incorrect. Have a read of this guide to service animals from ada.gov, published by the Department of Justice. It details how a dog qualifies as a service animal, which dogs specifically do not qualify as service animals (eg emo support dogs), and the two specific questions that can be asked of animal owners about the animal:

https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm



















Pax aren't familiar with the ADA either, and emo dog owners will always admit that their dog is an emo dog, which are specifically excluded from qualifying as service animals under the ADA. In these cases it is up to the individual driver whether he would like to take the animal or not.

The last time Uber suspended me after a false report of denial of a service animal, when I got the phone call from the critical incident team, the support drone told me that "Uber recognizes emotional support animals and expects drivers to take them". I replied that when Uber makes me an employee with full employee benefits and gives me a fully expensed company vehicle to transport pax and their pets in, _then_ they can tell me what to take in that car. Until such time, I remain an independent contractor and I will continue to refuse any non-service animals in my car that I choose. The drone then thanked me for my cooperation and reactivated my account.


----------

